# Lector para contador de electricidad



## moonrec (Nov 5, 2007)

Saludos,

En mi pais (Puerto Rico), han reemplazado los contadores de elctricidad por contadores de lectura remota. Pienso que seria interesante poder accesar el contador con la PC y la interface apropiada directo a la linea de AC como lo hace la compañia de electricidad, pero la información al respecto en la WEB esta mas escondida que la llave de Fort Knox! Sabe al guno de ustedes como funcionan estos contadores y mas aun, como fabricar una interface para la lectura del mismo con la PC? Habria que ver que protocolo usan, pero me inmagino que ellos transmiten el numero del contador y este contesta con la data en forma de texto, pero, vaya usted a saber!

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2007)

Yo me pregunto, y tu como sabes el consumo que has tenido, debes confiar en la compañía ?
O sea como sabes que no te estafan ?

Que seas paranoico no significa que no te estén siguiendo !

Totalmente inalambrico no he visto, si conozco los que se comunican por IR cuando pasa el sujeto que los lee.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 6, 2007)

Ojo! 
Tienen servicio de internet via cable. PERO.

Lo llevan hasta el abonado por radio.

Veamos. Te colocan en el edificio un receptor y en el cuadro de contadores un equipo que te inyecta la señal al cable de tu vivienda despues de contador. Lo hacen por medio de unas bobinas con ferrita. El contador lleva un filtro para que la señal no salga.

¿Cómo leen el consumo? 

Va por radio

en los centros de transformadorrmación colocan un pequeño transmisor (la antena se ve claramente, a ver si saco una foto)
Lo puedes ver por internet (el consumo). suele ir via radio


----------

